# My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

*My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*

I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.









I built a sturdy frame. The drum is fixed and the table raises to the drum.









This screw raises the bed.

















It does a pretty good job, looks like it would sand flat to me with the bed all the way up. I have the wrong paper on in this picture, that is just emery cloth I had handy to see if the worm gear clamps to hold it to the roller was even a good idea.









It will sand 25" wide boards. It is set up right now to sand from 2 1/2"-0" thick, my most common need. If I want to sand thicker I can just add riser blocks under the pillow blocks.

This is how I made the roller. I turned some wood plugs and spaced them on the shaft. The shaft is threaded rod and the wood disks are jam nutted in place.

































A test run on a piece of osage orange. I was just trying to see if the drum built up too much heat (something I was worried about using PVC pipe) I figured if anything was going to make it hot that hard osage would…it got warm, but not hot.





If you have ever worked with osage orange you know how hard it is, something like cherry/walnut I could pretty much thrown though the machine.

It did a pretty nice job of finishing.









It is not 100% done yet, but any questions, comments, criticisms are welcome.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Such creativity. Great job Daren.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Nice job, Daren. This is a great project. You saved yourself a bundle and you got the personal satisfaction from completing the project.

Well done!!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


nice. i gotta make me a drum sander too. i like the choice of music also


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Very nice job!!!! I want one!!!!


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Daren,

Great looking machine!

Thanks for the post.

I want a 60 inch version.

Do you see one this size in your future?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Sawdust, just playing around I did find if I was taking alot of material I would get visible marks where I stopped to get another grip (I am just at this time pushing the stock through manually, may look at power feed some day). But just a baby bite for the last one and the pieces come out smooth even hand feeding. So the last pass is just barely touching the roller and no problems with the few pieces I have sanded.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


How is the kickback factor without having a conveyer?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


I felt pretty comfortable that a kickback is not likely….but watch the video again I never stand behind the board, I am beside it for safety reasons. 2 things, one that was just test piece that normally I would have just ran through my planer. I am just going to use this for boards in the 16"-24" range and 6'-12' long, I am not sure with my holding on the motor even has enough power to throw one of those. I intentionally jammed it one time and was able to hold on and make the belt slip instead of kick back. 2 I will most always have a helper, I will feed in and the helper will pull out…having said that I have already started a conveyor (scrapping a heavy duty treadmill) I will update as that comes along. Safety is always a concern of mine though and I am being very careful as always.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Very cool. Great project but you really need a respirator or at least a good fan for all that dust!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Blake that was just a test. I am building a dust hood to hook up to the dust collector…Phase 2…power feed. I got my "free" treadmill parts. I will update when I get the power feed running.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


An excellent tool. I have been kicking around the idea of drum sander or thickness sander around for a while. After seeing this one, I may need to start to act.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


can't wait to see the power feed. thats gonna be cool. i am looking into making one and it will have to have power feed for smaller pieces. or else it will be a pain. is there any snipe?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


This is getting interesting.

Great thus far.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


reminds me of the one in shop notes a couple of years back. 
Brian, check on plansNow, I bet they have back issues you can order with the plans.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Wow, 25" eh, they get bigger and bigger. And I love that rise and fall mechanism Daren; it's real Da Vinci!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


50" version lol. looks to work well, great proof of concept. I think phase 2 should be the dust collector, unless you plan of sanding outside. Looks great, looking forward to the final phase.


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


great design its simple and looks like it works fantastic. i would not mind building one of these for myself. thanks for the post


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Looks great, can't wait to see it finished!

Think I might make one myself

Callum


----------



## BigBob (Nov 5, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Wow, that' really a great tool to have, and especially since you made it. Great job.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


I'll assume that you have way too much Spalted Maple in your shop ! hahahaa The sander is a great project . How fine would you sand a board for your customers ? At what speed does that motor turn on its own ? Got anymore of that Spalted Maple in stock ?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Thats a neat idea.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Dusty, yea my "scrap" spalted maple plugs have gotten more than one comment. I am not sanding for customers, just sanding stock I want to sell as surfaced instead of rough sawn. The motor is 3650 rpm, I estimate the drum is spinning 2200-2500 rpm (?) Yes I usually have spalted maple (and other stuff) in stock.


----------



## bigchips (Feb 4, 2016)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Very nice, thank you for sharing. I got to make one!


----------



## KentuckyKen (Aug 1, 2017)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


I was thinking you could possibly add a couple more pulleys to your motor and use them to power a couple of feed rollers at a slightly slower speed than the drum. It would help you get a more uniform job out of your sander!


----------



## Hunyani (Aug 6, 2017)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


I purchased a Drum and 2 pillow blocks, belt and pulley from a company called Workshop Supply some years ago and have had success with their Sanding table design, they design varies from your work by setting the Drum (they sell drums of various diameters and width's as well as Hook and Loop sandpaper) marginally below the table. The centrifugal force of the rotating drum raises the sanding media to just contact the material being sanded and keeps the material and the drum cool. The design of the table itself set's the drum in an inverted "V" and the hinged table top is raised/lowered according to the amount of material you want to remove.

Your design is tremendous for those who want to custom make the machine but for some of us who are not as capable, their drum makes a great starting point and it is not too expensive. They provide the entire (disassembled unit) or plans to build your own with their components. All you need is some basic carpentry skills and an electric motor from a furnace or washing machine etc.

Dave C


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Daren said:


> *My under $100 wide drum sander (a work in progress)*
> 
> I mill wide boards. I have been slipping some of them in the side door of a local cabinet shop when I need them surfaced, but that is getting to be a hassle. I decided to make a wide drum sander. Not really a thickness sander since I mill my own lumber, just a sander to take the sawmill marks out. I had just about everything. A 1 1/2 horse motor, some wood for the frame, belts and pulleys…I did have to buy a couple pillow block bearings.
> Here it is almost complete (I still need to built a dust hood) I added a big switch on the side of the frame not shown in the picture, but I have a video I am posting showing me hit the switch. The motor is just hanging from a heavy hinge and the belt like a table saw.
> ...


Not many shop tools are candidates for "build your own", but the DS certainly is! A complex project, but considering the current cost of a DS, the savings can be substantial.

Plenty of fine examples here on LJ, I'm impressed 8^)


----------

